# Pergola



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I had a request to add this to the front of their home. I also installed some timbers inside the home.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks great Dave. What did you use to cut the profiles?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Looks great Dave. What did you use to cut the profiles?


Bandsaw. I mounted it to a rolling dolly and set the beams up on tall saw horses. Then just roll the band saw around to cut the profile.

The smaller braces were just bandsawed the conventional way.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dave,
Looks nice. Good idea on the rolling bandsaw. Sounds like a new idea for a grade b monster movie. "The attack of the rolling bandsaw" in theaters just in time for Christmas. Why should the chainsaws get all the notariety?:laughing: Back to a more serious note....all the beams and posts all cedar, and how did you fasten it to the front of the garage?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

firehawkmph said:


> Dave,
> Looks nice. Good idea on the rolling bandsaw. Sounds like a new idea for a grade b monster movie. "The attack of the rolling bandsaw" in theaters just in time for Christmas. Why should the chainsaws get all the notariety?:laughing: Back to a more serious note....all the beams and posts all cedar, and how did you fasten it to the front of the garage?
> Mike Hawkins


The stone was put on after so I was able to attach it directly to the studs beside the garage door then they laid the stone around it.

EDIT: Yes they are all cedar.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice Big Dave. The bandsaw this was a great idea. A little thinking can overcome many obstacles.


----------



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

Great Work, Dave!


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Beautiful. Red


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Perfect match to the house.
Way cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Big Dave said:


> Bandsaw. I mounted it to a rolling dolly and set the beams up on tall saw horses. Then just roll the band saw around to cut the profile.
> 
> The smaller braces were just bandsawed the conventional way.


Big Dave,

What a solution! Sounds like the Dolly had to be perfectly level as well as the Tall sawhorses; correct? Otherwise, I think you'd be breaking BS blades right & left! Wasn't that a very "touchy" way to do it? Any problems with it?

I think I would've worked something out with a chain saw, then rasp away for the smooth curves... Would it work?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Big Dave,
> 
> What a solution! Sounds like the Dolly had to be perfectly level as well as the Tall sawhorses; correct? Otherwise, I think you'd be breaking BS blades right & left! Wasn't that a very "touchy" way to do it? Any problems with it?
> 
> I think I would've worked something out with a chain saw, then rasp away for the smooth curves... Would it work?


I ended up using a furniture dolly that I bought at Grizzly for about 25 bucks. It's just big enough for the bandsaw to sit on. I had access to the garage so that gave me the level and smooth surface to roll it around on. As for the sawhorses I just made sure then were at the same height which would make the beam parallel to the floor that the dolly was rolling around on.

Bandsaw never even hinted it was binding up. A chain saw would have worked but it would have been a lot of rasping. Once I had the beam on the sawhorses each cut took less than a minute and was smooth enough that nothing else had to be done.

I actually saw this trick done on an episode of This Old House several years ago.

I want one of these but just don't have the money yet.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Dave, I checked out your site and you do some beautiful work
BTW, When you explained your bandsaw jig, the first thing I thought of was that episode of TOH.:laughing:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

JIMBETHYNAME said:


> Dave, I checked out your site and you do some beautiful work
> BTW, When you explained your bandsaw jig, the first thing I thought of was that episode of TOH.:laughing:


Thanks for the compliments. I wish I could do more projects like this but most of what we do is the pine flooring. It's my bread and butter. Just got a job yesterday in Kansas City that will be ready in the spring. It's 6000 square feet of rough sawn pine. I'll be there for two months.


----------



## samcurt012 (Mar 26, 2009)

just perfect for the garage


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

That was a great way to dress up the front, well done:thumbsup:


----------



## RStocker (Mar 18, 2009)

It is a nice job of constructiion but as an architect I need to ask why, I has no function, it looks out of place and in 15 years it will be rotten. Another home owner without a clue as too what looks good. It looks like a sad after thought.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

It was an after thought. THe house had been done for a year but the homeowners wanted something and this is what we agreed upon. It was their idea I just did the design and made it look as good as possible. It is all Western Red Cedar so it should be around for a long, long time.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been in the same boat more than once Dave. But you got to do what the owner wants to see payday. 

Stocker, I understand your feelings on it, but me not being an architect might be the reason I have a different opinion. I think it looks good, and I also think it serves a purpose as well. 

The purpose is that it made the customer happy. I know that places form over function, and in your line of work that's usually frowned upon but in Dave's line of work (I did it for 15 years), making the customer happy is the ultimate goal, even if they want the house painted chartreuse with pink polka dots. 

However, I would most likely pass on that bid.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*no function but eye pleasing*

looks nice! gave the house some character.....and if you put beams inside as well then it would give the house some continuity. my question is: what is with all the water stains? is that to be a "look" ?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

The water stains were intentional. Gives it that instant aged look. Cost lots of money too.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Great work! 

I think the base would look better with a cobblestone or brick driveway - but that might be a little too busy with the rock fascia.

I've seen a lot of these pergolas over the garage lately. Most are just 2-3 foot extended from the top of the door with no leg supports. I often wonder what the heck it's for - at least yours they could put big planters at the base and grow some vines up it.

How are the lamps' electrical attached, or are they purely decorative?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

bzbatl said:


> Great work!
> 
> I think the base would look better with a cobblestone or brick driveway - but that might be a little too busy with the rock fascia.
> 
> ...


 
The electrician ran conduit along the top of the beams coming out from the house in a recess cut into the top. He than drilled a hole down through the leg and made a matching hole through the front.


----------



## Sawmilllawyer (Aug 20, 2009)

There is a function, that being curb appeal. I think it looks great and makes the house look different from all the other cookie cutter houses on the block.


----------



## douty (Feb 3, 2010)

*beautiful*

I would like to add something like this to my home. how much was the cost of the lumber used in this project?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

douty said:


> I would like to add something like this to my home. how much was the cost of the lumber used in this project?


I'm sorry but I don't know. The homeowner bought the materials.


----------



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> Bandsaw. I mounted it to a rolling dolly and set the beams up on tall saw horses. Then just roll the band saw around to cut the profile.
> 
> The smaller braces were just bandsawed the conventional way.


Dave, I have a project coming up where I will have to cut 6" x 8" beams with detailed cuts on the end and I was thinking a rolling bandsaw is the only way to go. Did you build a rolling platform or is it aftermarket? My whole thing is I want to be able to move it around with ease while in operation.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Cole said:


> Dave, I have a project coming up where I will have to cut 6" x 8" beams with detailed cuts on the end and I was thinking a rolling bandsaw is the only way to go. Did you build a rolling platform or is it aftermarket? My whole thing is I want to be able to move it around with ease while in operation.


I just used a cheap furniture dolly platform I bought for $25.00. If you make something use at least 3 or 4 inch casters for ease of rolling.


----------



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, that is what I planned on doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## frank lee (Feb 7, 2009)

*Guest*



RStocker said:


> It is a nice job of constructiion but as an architect I need to ask why, I has no function, it looks out of place and in 15 years it will be rotten. Another home owner without a clue as too what looks good. It looks like a sad after thought.


 Ifyou can't say somthing nice, why say anything ? ---Designer/ Builder----My two cents. Frank Lee, Kingman, Az.:yes:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Frank said:


> Ifyou can't say somthing nice, why say anything ? ---Designer/ Builder----My two cents. Frank Lee, Kingman, Az.:yes:


I'm with you on this Frank, his first sentence is a opinion but the second is a attack against a home owner, shame shame double shame.I see accents like this all the time, it breaks up the front and adds a little character. Who cares if its functional or not it looks good in the home owners eyes and " THAT'S WHAT COUNTS":thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

